# Recent Pictures



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Because this section is the great outdoors and not politics, Here are some pictures I've taken while on deliveries in the last couple weeks.

https://www.flickr.com/gp/stimmie_78/1046EG

Enjoy.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Very nice! 

How thoughtful of you to scout out the buff for the Books Buff tag I'm going to draw this year. ;-)


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Couple of them had collars.. a few had ear tags.. 

That bunch was less than two miles up the road last Friday. If they stay in one area like that it'd be too easy


----------

